# Why would you put the show blanket UNDER the saddle pad?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have seen people do it not wanting to dirty their pad.

Team ropers used to do it quite a bit, put a wool blanket under a pad that wasn't 100% wool as not to burn a horse's back. But I don't see it done much anymore that there is a better selection of pads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My first thought is using it as a "liner" to keep the pad clean. It is easier to clean thin blankets than the thick pads. But I typically think of liners as being a bit "blah," black, beige, grey, NOT the nice spiffy show colors like that lovely aqua.


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Wools pads last longer if you keep something between them and the horses back. Its what we've always done but I don't know why a magazine cover would do so.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> My first thought is using it as a "liner" to keep the pad clean. It is easier to clean thin blankets than the thick pads. But I typically think of liners as being a bit "blah," black, beige, grey, NOT the nice spiffy show colors like that lovely aqua.


I thought the same thing. 

To me, it looks like they have one of these under the pad. 
http://www.smithbrothers.com/mayatex-san-juan-solids-saddle-blanket/p/X3-1983/

Would have thought you'd use something that's MEANT to be a liner; not something that's meant to be on top of a pad. 

I suppose it can be used as a liner ... but you usually don't want the liner "sticking out" around the edges!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Perhaps they are trying to make a new statement?! Next big thing, a frame of color peeking out.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

I have no clue as to why Smiths Brothers would do this, but I remember back before Professional Choice, Classic Equine, 5Star, etc. all made their fabulous pads we put saddle blankets under the pad to absorb the sweat and to add the padding the horses needed. Now I only do this if my horses are going to be competing in hot weather as I noticed they always sweat way more when the cell foam is directly against them. The pads all advertise that the gel/foam helps them cool faster, but no matter which brand I have never had that experience.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've seen barrel racers do this for a few years now. Makes the pad last longer that way.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen this done many times. Usually it would be to keep the thicker pad clean (since thin is much easier to clean), or depending on type of material could be to keep the pad from rubbing.

I rode western quite a bit when I was younger, and we almost always put the thin pad under. Depended on the type of pad, what we were doing that day, and which horse too. I did mostly pleasure and trail stuff though, and this was years ago.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

It looks much stranger to me that the horse appears to have no forelock.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen people do it here, they put a lighter liner type under their big pad because they can throw the liner in the washing machine and keep it clean that way and save the big pad as they are more difficult to clean.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Or the photo staging person screwed up and it wasn't caught in editing. These are often not horse people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bmiller (Jul 8, 2018)

I recently purchased a 5 star pad for my mule, and find that the wool balls up in a couple of spots, which then roughs up the hair on her back. I love the fit and density of the past, and am considering using a blanket under it. So maybe this is why some riders are putting blankets under them. I too have seen some photos in magazines with the blankets under, NRS I believe showed a few. Just a thought.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

To me, it seems that putting something under a wool pad kind of defeats the purpose of using a wool pad. The wool is supposed to wick away the moisture and would not be able to do that if something is between the pad and the horses back. 

5 star does sell a thin wool liner to put between the pad and the horse that saves wear on the pad but also give the benefits of having wool.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Old thread but putting the blanket under the pad can be beneficial in several ways:

- first and foremost, it protects an expensive pad. A blanket will soak up most of the sweat so the pad stays drier, and can then be used daily without staying constantly wet. A quality wool blanket underneath does the same thing, but is easier to clean and dries faster.

- if you have several horses to ride, you can use one pad on all of them and give each horse his own blanket underneath

- Many ropers and ranchers feel that two layers under the saddle allow friction from roping to be between the pads, rather than between the horse and the pad. Additionally, some felt will pill and rough up the loin of the horse when ridden all day, ever day. By putting a soft blanket against the horse, this is eliminated. You will rarely see team ropers with the blanket over the pad--- they almost always put the blanket underneath and say it helps keep the horses back from getting sore. 

- a pad may need several days to dry if soaked by sweat or rain, and not everyone has that luxury. Putting a blanket under the pad gives the horse the comfort of a dry pad to start the day.

- a blanket tends to be an inch or two bigger than the pads. By putting the blanket underneath and making sure everything is centered before you mount, you can easily see if your pad/blanket has shifted during the day, especially important if you're ranching or roping. 

- some horses will not tolerate a neoprene or artificial pad but benefit from them. A blanket under it keeps the horse happy and allows the pad to still be used.

- it's easier to see areas of excessive pressure or friction on a wool blanket than a dark-colored pad. Riding with the blanket underneath will alert you to potential issues earlier.

Like I mentioned earlier, the blanket under the pad is nearly ubiquitous in the roping/rodeo circles and frequently seen with ranchers. These people have a lot of money invested in their horses, and for competitive ropers, that horse is the way they make a living. They do what works. Plus, I think there's a little bit of fashion thrown in there, too--- ropers are generally pretty happy not to be lumped together with 'show folks' and by putting the pad over the blanket, you send a subtle message to other horsemen that you have a working rope horse, not a rail horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have custom show blankets (wool) and they run around $300 a piece. I also have a 1/2" Diamond Wool Contour Relief pad that I use every day, $130. I use a pad liner, either a 30 X 30 quilted cotton one, $14.99 or a thin cotton/acrylic blend Navajo blanket under the Diamond one, $9.99. That way my expensive Diamond & custom show blankets all stay clean. I can throw the cheap ones in the washer and dryer and have no worries about shrinking or ruining them. Makes my investment in the other blankets last a lot longer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Meant to put pics in for clarity. 

Thin Navajo Blanket: 










Quilted liner:










Wool Show Blanket: 34" x 42"


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Wool Show Blanket: 34" x 42"


Love the colors in this pad!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kewpalace said:


> Love the colors in this pad!


I do too. It's not my pad, just one by the same company. If mine didn't already have a bunch of teals/turquoise in it, I'd probably buy this one.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I almost always ride with a wool blanket on the bottom and a thicker pad on top. The times I've done it with the thick pad on the bottom I've always regretted it because the thick pads are harder to wash.

I exclusively trail ride so I don't worry about show blankets or getting the wool blankets dirty. I just wash them in a tub when they get sweaty and try to keep the thicker pads clean. 

If my bottom blanket is wool and I use a 5-Star on top, I don't think that defeats the purpose as I still have wool next to the horse. The wool breathes better anyway. 

I've really gotten away from synthetic pads with gels and foams and such. Even if you put a wool blanket on the bottom and a synthetic pad on top, I've found the horse sweats more than if you do wool/wool. So that's my preference. :smile:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my fiance dose this. i would not call it a SHOW blanket but its a navajo blanket. he told me why and it honestly makes sence. he has some fluffy pads he uses for his old horse and they are IMPOSSIBLE to clean. there is no washer that can handle it and it would take hours of housing to even clean it much less days for it to dry. the navajo pad you can chuck in a washer and dryer. easier to clean so it helps keep the thick stuffed pad clean for ALOT longer. he has not had to clean said pad in years. now i would NOT tack like that FOR a show but for daily riding and trail riding i get it and with that pad i used to do it. i now use a neoprene pad WITH that pad so i keep the show blanket on the outside. i only use that much padding with the old guy as "holy withers batman" and he is old so his topline is lacking.


----------

